# Coir Substrate Question



## Earthchild13 (Feb 15, 2020)

I'm curious to get opinions on using the Brunnings Coir-Peat bricks for substrate.


The ones with no additives (no fertilizer etc) obviously


----------



## Bl69aze (Feb 15, 2020)

lots of people use it,

but when you do put water on it, use a TINY amount of water

otherwise you end up with a muddy soup that takes days to dry up


----------



## Earthchild13 (Feb 15, 2020)

Bl69aze said:


> lots of people use it,
> 
> but when you do put water on it, use a TINY amount of water
> 
> otherwise you end up with a muddy soup that takes days to dry up


I've used it for my SWCP and noticed that! 
Just wanted to make sure it was actually suitable and wasn't going to cause problems in the long term as I heard someone in Bunnings say they wouldn't use it. I figured this was the place to confirm either way - one person's opinion just threw the doubt in there for a minute 
Cheers Bl69aze


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 15, 2020)

Depends what you're using it as substrate for!

It's surprising there's enough of a reptile market that they'd put it on the packaging. Amusing but not surprising they used an exotic species. It can work okay for some things but for any reptiles I can think of there would be an alternative I'd prefer. Coco peat is great for some invertebrates.


----------



## Harry89 (Feb 17, 2020)

I have found the Coir bricks personally to be very fine and powdery, I am not a fan, my CTS had some caught in his vent and I was worried about possible infection etc, also I was worried they might breath it in being so fine (might just be paranoid though). I have just changed to the Cypress Mulch Bunnings has, there are still some finer particles in it, but overall it is coarser, will see how it goes. But by far, the best product I have found to use is the Critter Crumbles ('Comfort' now, and more expensive), it's not dusty, keeps the tank smelling clean and absorbs so much urate! Each to their own, only you will know what you trust long term though.


----------



## Flexxx (Feb 18, 2020)

I prefer the thicker wood chips over the fine coir bricks. iv been selling the same stuff as Critters Crumbles cheep that I got of a mate, same stuff just doesn't have a fancy bag and comes in a compressed brick and a hell of a lot cheaper


----------



## Earthchild13 (Feb 19, 2020)

Harry89 said:


> I have found the Coir bricks personally to be very fine and powdery, I am not a fan, my CTS had some caught in his vent and I was worried about possible infection etc, also I was worried they might breath it in being so fine (might just be paranoid though). I have just changed to the Cypress Mulch Bunnings has, there are still some finer particles in it, but overall it is coarser, will see how it goes. But by far, the best product I have found to use is the Critter Crumbles ('Comfort' now, and more expensive), it's not dusty, keeps the tank smelling clean and absorbs so much urate! Each to their own, only you will know what you trust long term though.



I did wonder about that. Have been using it for our SW carpet python for months without issue but I he is usually on his platform or branches, not often in his hide or on the substrate - except at night when he moves about his viv a lot more. 
So for him I doubt it's an issue - the finer particles settle beneath the coarser ones (I keep it a good 5-7cm thick)
I do plan on getting a Stimson though and understand they bury themselves or burrow in substrate sometimes. Hence my query.
I may look into a coarser option for both snakes I think.


----------



## Bl69aze (Feb 19, 2020)

i found if you spray it down somewhat often to the point it doesn't completely dry out (like once every 3 mths) , the dust and very fine particles is not an issue


----------



## Ryan-James (May 12, 2020)

Coir peat /Coco fibre isn't a great choice for snakes or pythons, there's so many better options out there, but it is good for tarantulas/scorpions, substrate additive for bio active enclosures, angle heads, Boyd's, some gecko species etc or any species that benefits from higher humidity.
Proper peat from sphagnum bogs is better again as there are no impaction issues and it passes through.


----------

